# What's Cody's beef with Triple H about?



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

deadcool said:


> I rewatched one of AEW's PPVs and saw Cody's shot at Triple HGH; where he destroys the make believe throne that Triple HGH used at one of his idiotic and useless Wrestlemania entrances.
> 
> I don't quite recall Cody ever talking bad about Triple HGH in any of the previous interviews or podcasts. I thought maybe he was taking a shot at WWE; if that was the case then he would have taken a shot at Vince as Triple HGH's entire WWE setup is based on his marriage to Stephanie and he just like his wife are vestigial to WWE's growth and success.
> 
> My question is, why did Cody take an obvious shot at Triple HGH at the PPV?


I want to respond to that post, but the Triple HGH thing is cringe. What do you have against Hunter?


----------



## NXT Only (Apr 3, 2016)

It’s WAR.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis (Jul 20, 2016)

Well, Triple H did take a shot at AEW during this year's Hall of Fame, referring to it as a "pissant company".He said to Billy Gunn (who works at AEW) that Vince would buy the company, just to fire him again.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

Did you think the "Triple HGH" thing was cool and "so AEW" to do multiple times? 

Man, some of you geeks are going to be why people don't like AEW in the long run if we're doing stupid threads like this.


----------



## LouChador (Mar 1, 2018)

HHH was his boss... so, who doesn't have beef with his boss?


----------



## Necrolust (Mar 4, 2015)

I don’t know if it’s as much with HHH as WWE in general and McMahon especially. Don’t forget the whole dispute over Cody not being able to use his last name upon returning to the indies. HHH is a figurehead and very recognizable. Would be harder to make an illustration of Vince.

I’m just speculating though.


----------



## SayWhatAgain! (Jul 25, 2016)

He's jealous of Hunter's lats


----------



## Raye (Jul 23, 2018)

WINNING said:


> Did you think the "Triple HGH" thing was cool and "so AEW" to do multiple times?
> 
> Man, some of you geeks are going to be why people don't like AEW in the long run if we're doing stupid threads like this.


Lmao so many of these posters are cringe af.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Yah, Triple HGH spamming multiple times is silly

But to the question

He went to Vince and Triple H - asked to drop Stardust and he sees himself as a top tier guy - he wants to be in the ME picture

And supposedly HHH gave him the ‘your position is your position, that is where you’re going to stay’ - IE> they don’t see him at ME level but intercontinental level

So, he decided to test that out for himself outside WWE

He wasn’t bitter about it, he just moved on

The throne smash was kinda like ‘look at me now’ - childish, sure - and he even admitted that

But Cody has an Ego, and that is kinda why I like him now


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

I think it's out of respect. HHH called himself the "King of Kings", and can't really threaten a 75yr old Vince. He's basically telling HHH/WWE that he's coming for him with AEW. 

WWE tried to block him from using Rhodes, Cody says he could use it legally but chooses not to because he wants to show WWE still, and that he's stubborn like that.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Well, Triple H did take a shot at AEW during this year's Hall of Fame, referring to it as a "pissant company".He said to Billy Gunn (who works at AEW) that Vince would buy the company, just to fire him again.


But weren't The Elite taking shots first for years on Being The Elite.


----------



## Jokerface17 (Feb 22, 2016)

RapShepard said:


> But weren't The Elite taking shots first for years on Being The Elite.




Yea but actually no.

From my understanding Cody is mad at the WWE for how they’ve treated the entire Rhodes family. Dusty in polka dots, Some of Dustin’s early homoerotic goldust moments, Stardust, etc.

It was them not letting him drop the stardust gimmick after dusty died that really pushed him over the top.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Take it easy on deadcool. Atleast he isn't like demon Kane legend and dropping triple nose all the time. Atleast HGH is clever. He like demon over uses it though


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Jokerface17 said:


> Yea but actually no.
> 
> From my understanding Cody is mad at the WWE for how they’ve treated the entire Rhodes family. Dusty in polka dots, Some of Dustin’s early homoerotic goldust moments, Stardust, etc.
> 
> ...


That "actually no" doesn't really hold up though. However you paint it their group sent shots first lol.

As far as how they've treated the Rhodes seeing as Dustin kept going back hard to take it serious. The way I remember the rumor was they asked him when Dusty first died if he wanted to drop the gimmick and ge said no, then later he did ask to drop it and they declined.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

At this point the ‘who fired first’ discussion is redundant

BTE was taking shots at WWE for years - but they were still an underdog indie youtube show

Now, these companies are fighting and I think we can all shelve the ‘but they did this, but they did that’

Both are taking shots and it is what it is

They might as well go full blown on both sides now until somebody wins (and winning doesn’t mean a company closes down) - it means somebody is pulled from Wed nights IMO


----------



## Greatsthegreats (Apr 15, 2015)

deadcool said:


> I rewatched one of AEW's PPVs and saw Cody's shot at Triple HGH; where he destroys the make believe throne that Triple HGH used at one of his idiotic and useless Wrestlemania entrances.
> 
> I don't quite recall Cody ever talking bad about Triple HGH in any of the previous interviews or podcasts. I thought maybe he was taking a shot at WWE; if that was the case then he would have taken a shot at Vince as Triple HGH's entire WWE setup is based on his marriage to Stephanie and he just like his wife are vestigial to WWE's growth and success.
> 
> My question is, why did Cody take an obvious shot at Triple HGH at the PPV?


anybody who cared about justice would take a shot at WWE. They deserve it. the fact that people still take their side is worrying and makes me wonder if they've even been to school


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I want to respond to that post, but the Triple HGH thing is cringe. What do you have against Hunter?


Answered in one of the previous threads.



LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah, Triple HGH spamming multiple times is silly
> 
> But to the question
> 
> ...


Very plausible. It adds up; very possible retaliation of Triple HGH making that stupid comment (he sure as hell doesn't have the balls to leave WWE and accomplish something the way that Cody has). My only criticism is, he should have taken the shot at Vince instead of a guy who's claim to fame is that he married the boss's daughter. Vince got more material to work of than Triple HGH.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

He's always been a pretty unlikable guy. I can't imagine knowing him personally like Cody.

Imagine being from one of the most prestigious wrestling families in history and having to answer to a turd that thinks he's better because he married the boss' daughter? It's not hard to see why.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

deadcool said:


> Answered in one of the previous threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Very plausible. It adds up; very possible retaliation of Triple HGH making that stupid comment (he sure as hell doesn't have the balls to leave WWE and accomplish something the way that Cody has). My only criticism is, he should have taken the shot at Vince instead of a guy who's claim to fame is that he married the boss's daughter. Vince got more material to work of than Triple HGH.


His shot at Vince is AEW 

His shot at HHH was pure Ego

Both valid


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

NXTSUPERFAN said:


> I want to respond to that post, but the Triple HGH thing is cringe. What do you have against Hunter?


He used his connections to the McMahons to get out of having to do drug testing for years.

In fact, Scott Steiner, when asked to do a test, told Vince to his face that he would only allow himself to be tested if HHH was tested as well, by a third part, non-WWE doctor, and Steiner was never asked to take a drug test again throughout his entire WWE run. 

HHH used roids and human growth hormones (HGH) for years, and was given a free pass because he was in with the McMahons, while others were fired over wellness violations left and right.


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

People *really* need to read the McMahons/Rhodes rivalry that still exists to this day. That answers most of your questions and doubts.

Cody is petty. So is Vince and Hunter. Saying one side is wrong while the other isn't is being disingenuous.


----------



## Tilon (Jun 27, 2019)

WINNING said:


> Cody is petty. So is Vince and Hunter. Saying one side is wrong while the other isn't is being disingenuous.


I wouldn't say it's 'petty'. It's the direction of these people's careers we're talking about here. Not to mention drama sells. When Cody amps up his personality to 11 to create his persona, it's obvious it's going to include taking some shots at the people he sees as holding him back in the past.

Where would we read about this rivalry? I know some about it but not that much.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Daggdag said:


> He used his connections to the McMahons to get out of having to do drug testing for years.
> 
> In fact, Scott Steiner, when asked to do a test, told Vince to his face that he would only allow himself to be tested if HHH was tested as well, by a third part, non-WWE doctor, and Steiner was never asked to take a drug test again throughout his entire WWE run.
> 
> HHH used roids and human growth hormones (HGH) for years, and was given a free pass because he was in with the McMahons, while others were fired over wellness violations left and right.


I'm sure Triple H wasn't the only one getting away with using roids at the time...


----------



## Thumbinthebum (Feb 3, 2009)

deadcool said:


> Answered in one of the previous threads.
> 
> 
> 
> Very plausible. It adds up; very possible retaliation of Triple HGH making that stupid comment (he sure as hell doesn't have the balls to leave WWE and accomplish something the way that Cody has). My only criticism is, he should have taken the shot at Vince instead of a guy who's claim to fame is that he married the boss's daughter. Vince got more material to work of than Triple HGH.


Well on top of the above comments you have the perception amoung wrestling fans that Triple H has been promoted far above his true position as the, at best, number 6 guy from the Attitude Era, to GOAT status with his 'Year of Terra' reign, association with actual GOAT candidate Ric Flair, constant burial of up and coming talents who _would_ surpass him and backstage politicking.

Taking shots at the number 1 symbol of all that is wrong with WWE is far from the worst thing AEW could do as it sets itself as an alternative to 'Sports Entertainment' *spit*


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah, Triple HGH spamming multiple times is silly
> 
> But to the question
> 
> ...


I remember him hinting at that on Jericho podcast, and I think it was Stone Cold's too.

It's also veiwed as Cody's company from the fans perspective. He brought the elite together to form earth's mighti- sorry...to form AEW. Meanwhile, WWE has Vince potentially stopping as the head of the show (nice way of saying he could die or have to retire) and leaving HHH in charge of a large chunk. Stephanie and Shane, too. But, as for the full time wrestler running a company, HHH and Cody are about to go head to head in a few years. 

It's war.


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Cult03 said:


> I'm sure Triple H wasn't the only one getting away with using roids at the time...


John Cena uses roids too, and has never been tested for it. And we ALL know that the only reason Roman Reigns was ever in any danger of being fired is because his roid purchases were made public before WWE could cover them up. They always give passes to their top guys. But anyone who isn't one of Vince's favorites who has a wellness violation is gone.
Hell, the original Sin Care was fired for using cortizone injections for a leg injury, because they made him fail a roid test, even though they are not considered to be performance enhancing.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

All Elite Wanking said:


> I remember him hinting at that on Jericho podcast, and I think it was Stone Cold's too.
> 
> It's also veiwed as Cody's company from the fans perspective. He brought the elite together to form earth's mighti- sorry...to form AEW. Meanwhile, WWE has Vince potentially stopping as the head of the show (nice way of saying he could die or have to retire) and leaving HHH in charge of a large chunk. Stephanie and Shane, too. But, as for the full time wrestler running a company, HHH and Cody are about to go head to head in a few years.
> 
> It's war.


It’s more than a little ironic. 

Cody brings along his best friends and his wife and his brother into a new company with him at the top of the helm.

Sometimes people become what they hate.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm pretty sure he only did it because he thought it would look cool.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> It’s more than a little ironic.
> 
> *Cody brings along his best friends and his wife and his brother into a new company with him at the top of the helm.*
> 
> Sometimes people become what they hate.


Really? Cause from what I am seeing Cody didn't smash himself into the main event spot like Triple HGH did. He in fact worked with his brother (in a non ME match), worked with Young Bucks but never the ME or a world title match.

Cody has a far super creative mind for the business than Triple HGH as does his brother Dustin. As said earlier, Cody had the balls to leave the WWE on his own terms, make a name for himself in the independent scene, and is part of AEW which is BEATING WWE in live attendance. You think Triple HGH could do something like that? Also last time I checked, Cody didn't marry a member of the Khan family to get where he is. 

So no, Cody is not Triple HGH, not now, and most likely will never be.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darkest Lariat said:


> He's always been a pretty unlikable guy. I can't imagine knowing him personally like Cody.
> 
> *Imagine being from one of the most prestigious wrestling families in history and having to answer to a turd that thinks he's better because he married the boss' daughter? It's not hard to see why.*


Yeah why should Dusty's unproven son Cody have to answer to somebody with more experience and was the biggest draw of the 2000s factually speaking according to Meltzer. 



deadcool said:


> Really? Cause from what I am seeing Cody didn't smash himself into the main event spot like Triple HGH did. He in fact worked with his brother (in a non ME match), worked with Young Bucks but never the ME or a world title match.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, Cody just happened to become friends with a billionaire wrestling fan. 

Young Bucks vs The Rhodes Bros was the main event of Fight For the Fallen and got the most time on that card.

His matches in AEW (have been good). But also have got the benefit of special entrances, blood, chair shots to the head, heavy promotion, and lots of time. But of course.

Cody also left WWE because they weren't going to push him and let him drop Stardust. It's not like Cody was some main event star that left to prove he could do it on his own. He was a guy who knew his ceiling was reached there. It takes balls sure. But unlike Cody, HHH had no reason to leave as he was a main eventer in before he started fucking the bosses daughter?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah why should Dusty's unproven son Cody have to answer to somebody with more experience and was the biggest draw of the 2000s factually speaking according to Meltzer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No he wasn't. Until he was messing around with Stephanie, he was just a lackey; first Shawn's and then Undertaker's. Chyna herself confirmed that she found a love letter from Stephanie addressed to Triple HGH dated a year before their affair was discovered/reported.

Since Triple HGH started going around with Stephanie, he became a multiple time world champion. How many championships did Cody win at AEW? None, he's not even the main contender for the title cause he sees the bigger picture. Cody could have been like Ziggler; content with the pay and the hot garbage booking but he knew he was better so he left. He was a big name on the independent scene before he was involved in AEW. 

"*His matches in AEW (have been good). But also have got the benefit of special entrances, blood, chair shots to the head, heavy promotion, and lots of time. But of course.*"

And Triple HGH didn't? The guy went into business for himself with unprotected chairshots, blood, etc when WWE had those new rules in place. Look at the grandiose entrances that Triple HGH gets despite not drawing jack squat. Makes sure his matches are over 30-40 minutes long, heavily promoted, puts himself against the hottest act in the company. At least Cody at the decency to put the spotlight on other talent and as far as I know, never went into business for himself or acted like an unprofessional prick with other talent the way Triple HGH does. 

At the end of the day; it's about competency; and Cody is clearly the better option between the two and eventually maybe a few years from now, everyone will know that. Just look at the shows they have produced so far; Cody is far more proven as a creative mind than Triple HGH is.


----------



## matta5580 (Aug 31, 2016)

God this is all so pathetic lol.


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> Yeah why should Dusty's unproven son Cody have to answer to somebody with more experience and was the biggest draw of the 2000s factually speaking according to Meltzer.



First off, fuck anything Meltzer has to say. Secondly, the same reason Flair's unproven daughter didn't have to.


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

> What's Cody's beef with Triple H about?


It's called "catering to weak minded individuals" at it's working


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

deadcool said:


> Really? Cause from what I am seeing Cody didn't smash himself into the main event spot like Triple HGH did. He in fact worked with his brother (in a non ME match), worked with Young Bucks but never the ME or a world title match.
> 
> Cody has a far super creative mind for the business than Triple HGH as does his brother Dustin. As said earlier, Cody had the balls to leave the WWE on his own terms, make a name for himself in the independent scene, and is part of AEW which is BEATING WWE in live attendance. You think Triple HGH could do something like that? Also last time I checked, Cody didn't marry a member of the Khan family to get where he is.
> 
> So no, Cody is not Triple HGH, not now, and most likely will never be.


Nepotism is nepotism.

We’ll see how much Cody is in the main event over time ... it’s not like HHH main evented every WWE show from the start. Are you trying to say Cody is a midcarder in AEW? That’s a laugh.

And is his wife’s position on the card supported by her overness and abilities? Or is she where she is because of who her husband is?

I like Cody. I agree he has a good mind for the business ... but we’ll find out over the long haul if that mind is the kind that comes up for great ideas for him and his character (and his friends) or if it’s the kind that does what really is best for business and finds the same kind of ideas for angles and character development for the entire roster, including putting over younger talent to build new stars.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Cody is going to be in the ME because that is where he should be.

Hell, he would’ve been the perfect first champion

Ps> HHH deserved his ME spot too more often than not IMO

Silly conversation is silly


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Darkest Lariat said:


> First off, fuck anything Meltzer has to say. Secondly, the same reason Flair's unproven daughter didn't have to.


You mean the daughter that literally had HHH as her boss in NXT lol


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*In a nutshell, Vince and Trips told Cody that he will never be THE GUY in WWE, and Cody took it to heart, left the company and started his own.*


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

Triple HGH :lmao :lmao

This beef is just beef since we won't be seeing them anywhere near each other, in any ring any time soon.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> No he wasn't. Until he was messing around with Stephanie, he was just a lackey; first Shawn's and then Undertaker's. Chyna herself confirmed that she found a love letter from Stephanie addressed to Triple HGH dated a year before their affair was discovered/reported.
> 
> Since Triple HGH started going around with Stephanie, he became a multiple time world champion. How many championships did Cody win at AEW? None, he's not even the main contender for the title cause he sees the bigger picture. Cody could have been like Ziggler; content with the pay and the hot garbage booking but he knew he was better so he left. He was a big name on the independent scene before he was involved in AEW.
> 
> ...


You mean the same Chyna that falsely accused him of beating her and X-Pac of raping her? Surely she is a credible source lol. 

Easy argument to be made Cody didn't become a big Indy star until he joined the Bullet Club. I mean he certainly wasn't setting the world on fire with his Impact and early ROH run. 

Cody not winning any titles in AEW when they have not 1 champion crowned at the moment is a wild argument. I mean for reference Jeff Jarrett wasn't the 1st or even 2nd NWA/TNA champion and we know how that turned out. Your argument would only be worth something if AEW was a couple of years old. 

:fpalm yes HHH does get blood, special entrances, time, and focus for his feuds. Which sort of just disproves your whole "Cody is nothing like HHH" argument. The other stuff AEW has had all of 3 shows right now and isn't even a year old. Let's see what the talk about Cody the boss and backstage guy with power is 2 years from now when AEW has been going for a while and has fired some guys. This will be his first time with real power and influence backstage. 

And again Dave Meltzer has HHH as the biggest draw of the 2000s. That doesn't just stop being true just because you don't like him. 

As far as who's the better mind and who has the more proven track record, I'll go with the guy with more data to pick from. At this point in time you're comparing somebody who's produced 4 shows wrestling fans have loved to somebody who's produced almost 5 years of weekly (though taped) content wrestling fans have loved. Does that mean Cody can never prove to be better than HHH no. But as of now that's a claim with no real merit.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

It seems to be a common thing, new age outlaws attacked Triple H when they went to TNA too, then apologised when they needed jobs.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Nepotism is nepotism.
> 
> We’ll see how much Cody is in the main event over time ... it’s not like HHH main evented every WWE show from the start. Are you trying to say Cody is a midcarder in AEW? That’s a laugh.
> 
> ...


Tremendous post and yes, if I am proven wrong about Cody/AEW in the future, I'll be more than happy to admit as such. 

What exactly is Brandi's position on the card? If she a women's title contender?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> You mean the same Chyna that falsely accused him of beating her and X-Pac of raping her? Surely she is a credible source lol.
> 
> Easy argument to be made Cody didn't become a big Indy star until he joined the Bullet Club. I mean he certainly wasn't setting the world on fire with his Impact and early ROH run.
> 
> ...


Excuse me, what data are you referring to? What big idea did Triple HGH contribute to the WWE that changed the landscape of the business? What angles/finishes did he create from scratch that were successful?


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

deadcool said:


> Tremendous post and yes, if I am proven wrong about Cody/AEW in the future, I'll be more than happy to admit as such.
> 
> What exactly is Brandi's position on the card? If she a women's title contender?


She’s the most prominent woman in the organization. She’s the one they put forward in every possible situation.

Go ask 100 wrestling fans to name one female in AEW and if they can, it’s her.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Excuse me, what data are you referring to? What big idea did Triple HGH contribute to the WWE that changed the landscape of the business? What angles/finishes did he create from scratch that were successful?


Well we can start Montreal Screwjob and work down to NXT which again is beloved in this community.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> Well we can start Montreal Screwjob and work down to NXT which again is beloved in this community.


Except it wasn't his idea to begin with. It was Cornette's.

NXT? A glorified promotion that loses more money than it makes. I'll bite, what monumental angle did he book over there that was so successful that it changed the face of the business or the fortunes of WWE altogether? Please provide sources that prove that he booked such an angle.


----------



## Vectormane (Jun 26, 2019)

If anything triple h did his thing and earned what he got. He was married in but that doesn't mean he had total control.If cody has beef its cuz he sucks.His dad and brother had more charisma and swag and that's it.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> She’s the most prominent woman in the organization. She’s the one they put forward in every possible situation.
> 
> Go ask 100 wrestling fans to name one female in AEW and if they can, it’s her.


Most of them will name Britt Baker or Kong before they name Brandi.


----------



## Tag89 (Jul 27, 2014)

well the simplest answer is because tarple h is a cunt

the more productive answer is because cody has beef with him due to way he/steph/vince treated his father and brother

he also happens to be competition at this point in time so of course he's going to take a big shit on the nose where needed

also quite funny seeing tarple h get 'credit' for NXT when the original main man behind it was...dusty rhodes (lol)


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> Except it wasn't his idea to begin with. It was Cornette's.
> 
> 
> 
> NXT? A glorified promotion that loses more money than it makes. I'll bite, what monumental angle did he book over there that was so successful that it changed the face of the business or the fortunes of WWE altogether? Please provide sources that prove that he booked such an angle.


So now we're pretending NXT isn't a beloved promotion lol. Can't acknowledge he's one of the biggest draws (an infinitely bigger draw than Cody at that) now you cant just accept NXT which is HHH's thing isn't a like promotion.


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

deadcool said:


> Most of them will name Britt Baker or Kong before they name Brandi.


Just saw a pic of a AEW huge poster for the TV debut on display at Starcast.

Guess who’s right there on the front row and the only female on the standup, life-size poster?

Do you also want to try to convince us that she’s qualified to be brand manager of a major entertainment company?


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> Just saw a pic of a AEW huge poster for the TV debut on display at Starcast.
> 
> Guess who’s right there on the front row and the only female on the standup, life-size poster?
> 
> Do you also want to try to convince us that she’s qualified to be brand manager of a major entertainment company?


When vince has ran wwe the way it has been the past 10 years i think anyone is qualified


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> When vince has ran wwe the way it has been the past 10 years i think anyone is qualified


You literally just tapped out.

You tried to defend Brandi as not being a nepotism hire (why, I don’t know — it’s completely obvious) ... and ended up with a weak WWE joke as your last shot.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Saintpat said:


> You literally just tapped out.
> 
> You tried to defend Brandi as not being a nepotism hire (why, I don’t know — it’s completely obvious) ... and ended up with a weak WWE joke as your last shot.


im not defending her,Its a comparison that is not better. How can you judge someone based off a few videos ? They have some good talent around the world.Not everyone will be good but has a female division ever been a driving force ? no


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

shandcraig said:


> im not defending her,Its a comparison that is not better. How can you judge someone based off a few videos ? They have some good talent around the world.Not everyone will be good but has a female division ever been a driving force ? no


As I said, nepotism is nepotism.

Cody is exactly as guilty of it as the McMahons.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Saintpat said:


> You literally just tapped out.
> 
> You tried to defend Brandi as not being a nepotism hire (why, I don’t know — it’s completely obvious) ... and ended up with a weak WWE joke as your last shot.


You ever thought she wasn’t a ‘hire’ but started this alongside everybody else

It’s well documented she is the brains behind a lot of what Cody does, as is Mrs Matt for the whole team.

As a wrestler, if she’s put at the top of the card, you can say nepotism, and even then it would be more ‘the boss putting themselves in the spot’

But as a position in AEW, where she has been from the start and even pushed for them to do All In, and put money forward


Well, GTFO - it shows you can’t past the inane Stephanie comparison, as opposed to a very capable person contributing to the start and build around this company.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Is Triple HGH supposed to be HGHHGHHGH or HHHGGGHHH?


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Because Hunter is a fuck head. I can’t stand the guy and I’ve never met him. I can only imagine knowing him is even more unbearable. 

I don’t doubt for a second Cody has his reasons and I’m cool without knowing them. I’m just glad he’s on the Hate Hunter bandwagon.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

Saintpat said:


> As I said, nepotism is nepotism.
> 
> Cody is exactly as guilty of it as the McMahons.


It’s Tony Khan’s company.

STFU


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

Natecore said:


> Because Hunter is a fuck head. I can’t stand the guy and I’ve never met him. I can only imagine knowing him is even more unbearable.
> 
> I don’t doubt for a second Cody has his reasons and I’m cool without knowing them. I’m just glad he’s on the Hate Hunter bandwagon.


Out of those "in authority" HHH is by far the worst. Remember the smug HHH? That's not far from acting. Being in the family seems to have given him a HUGE ego or something. Not as bad as you might imagine but if you said I had to do business with Vince, Steph, Linda, Shane, or Hunter... Hunter is the last one I'd want to work with.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Natecore said:


> It’s Tony Khan’s company.
> 
> 
> 
> STFU


HHH isn't the owner of WWE, but people still point out his hard on for Ric Flair and how Charlotte benefits from that nepotism. 
Cody is an executive in the company. You think it's just a coincidence Dustin, his wife, and Tye Dillinger all got jobs?


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

Saintpat said:


> Just saw a pic of a AEW huge poster for the TV debut on display at Starcast.
> 
> Guess who’s right there on the front row and the only female on the standup, life-size poster?
> 
> Do you also want to try to convince us that she’s qualified to be brand manager of a major entertainment company?


You saw one picture and you came to the conclusion that Brandi is front and center of the women's division? Yea, ok.

AEW is a start up that happens to be doing very well, it's not a major media company or a conglomerate with a rich history. Brandi is more educated than Triple HGH and his wife put together. She also happens to have experience in the media industry long before she joined the WWE or AEW. She's a CBO of an up and coming company with a basic/decent level of education and experience. It's not unheard of.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

RapShepard said:


> *So now we're pretending NXT isn't a beloved promotion lol.* Can't acknowledge he's one of the biggest draws (an infinitely bigger draw than Cody at that) now you cant just accept NXT which is HHH's thing isn't a like promotion.


While I do appreciate your deflection, "Beloved" got nothing to do with it. The bottom line is how much money a promotion is bringing to the table (this applies to any business/commercial venture). 

Instead of side stepping my previous question about NXT, how about you answer it?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Triple H never saw him as a main eventer

That throne smash was like those rappers who make songs about their former teachers, to show how far they've come


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

I don't think it's even that deep or some sort of personal grudge at all. Cody (and to a larger extent, AEW as a whole) has been playing off anti-WWE sentiment as a marketing strategy to galvanize fans and it's been working thus far.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

They hold roughly the same position in rival companies and you don't understand?

Edit: Also, Triple HGH? Come on, bro... you're like 30 years old.


----------



## Natecore (Sep 16, 2013)

RapShepard said:


> HHH isn't the owner of WWE, but people still point out his hard on for Ric Flair and how Charlotte benefits from that nepotism.
> Cody is an executive in the company. You think it's just a coincidence Dustin, his wife, and Tye Dillinger all got jobs?


Nice try, pal. Hunter holds no booking decisions on the main roster. Vince sees money in Charlotte. I do too. That’s why she’s there. She’s talented.

-Dustin vs Cody is my MOTY. Seems like a great damn decision to hire him.

-Brandi has all the education, grace and elegance you could want out of a person in power. Not to mention gorgeous in a business all about looks. Smart hire. The exact opposite of the unlikeable and boorish Stephanie McMahon.

-Sean Spears got a gimmick over and the Vince and Hunter should have done more with the guy. Can’t blame Cody for seeing an underutilized guy and using him properly. Spears is a friend and also has the same career path as Cody.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

People take shit so personal and serious. Its fucking entertainment. Its a little stab at the other guy. He dont have no beef with no one. When someone dont get what they want and they go somewhere else and shit happens this is part of the game.


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

deadcool said:


> While I do appreciate your deflection, "Beloved" got nothing to do with it. The bottom line is how much money a promotion is bringing to the table (this applies to any business/commercial venture).
> 
> Instead of side stepping my previous question about NXT, how about you answer it?


As far as money it hasn't turned a profit yet but it also has things other than the shows attached to it. But as far as angles he's booked well seeing as Gargano vs Ciampa was a feud of the year there's that. Now question to you why is it so hard to admit that HHH factually speaking is a draw and a big draw, not Hogan/Rock/Austin draw but a big draw 



Natecore said:


> Nice try, pal. Hunter holds no booking decisions on the main roster. Vince sees money in Charlotte. I do too. That’s why she’s there. She’s talented.
> 
> -Dustin vs Cody is my MOTY. Seems like a great damn decision to hire him.
> 
> ...


You say that yet Charlotte's push is being chalked up to being lucky HHH is a stan for her dad. 

To other points do you think a brand new promotion with a billionaire owner and mainstream cable deal that doesn't have Cody in an executive position is 

1. Hiring Dustin Rhodes and giving him a big singles match on their first PPV?

2. Hiring Brandi Rhodes as their branding officer?

3. Hiring Shawn Spears and immediately putting him in a big feud?


We both know all of those are unlikely. Not that there's anything wrong with nepotism per se, you should put friends and family on if you can. But lets not act like there isn't some nepotism going on


----------



## Lockard The GOAT (May 30, 2007)

I don't know how much of the "beef" is serious. HHH took a shot at AEW (called 'em a "pissant company" at the Hall Of Fame ceremony), so Cody gave one back. It's not them exchanging friendly jabs, but I doubt it's anything deeply personal either.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

LifeInCattleClass said:


> Yah, Triple HGH spamming multiple times is silly
> 
> But to the question
> 
> ...


Thread should have closed after I posted this on page 1.

This was the only true and reported beef


----------



## Saintpat (Dec 18, 2013)

deadcool said:


> You saw one picture and you came to the conclusion that Brandi is front and center of the women's division? Yea, ok.
> 
> AEW is a start up that happens to be doing very well, it's not a major media company or a conglomerate with a rich history. Brandi is more educated than Triple HGH and his wife put together. She also happens to have experience in the media industry long before she joined the WWE or AEW. She's a CBO of an up and coming company with a basic/decent level of education and experience. It's not unheard of.


Well, I guess Brandi does know what she's doing after all. All hail the highly educated branding queen:

https://twitter.com/AEWonTNT/status/1167482110963269632


----------

